# Auto Repair Garage



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I made small Garage for my layout. it 9" tall, 16" long, and 12" wide. I use a 1/8" thick plywood wall-to-wall ,top and bottom. I glued all scrap wood with redwood on the plywood.
i spray paint inside wall and ceiling. Roof is a Aluminum Cans. I grilled the Aluminum Cans for 15 min make it look rusts and old. detail with toolbox,tools,Tires inside garage.
ICKYMAN is my father-in-law nickname.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Bryan 
all you need now is a sign, maybe a poster type sign, for advertisement sign on the walls, looks great, and great close up pics of the inside 
Dennis


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice interior detailing! Do you put some lights in it? That must look great! 
The roof looks great. 
And Dennis is right; that front wall just shouts out for a nice sign on top!!!


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice job!! Extend a canopy and add a couple of old gas pumps.


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Bryan, 
Nice job! Great interior detail. I like the way the roof turned out also. Saw your entry in the current photo contest - great pic! 
Best, Ted


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

The building does look great.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan looks great, where did you get the tire rack from, I'm doing a small service station on my tiny layout, I've been looking for a rack like that


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Vsmith, i did buy Garage kits at the Train show 3 month ago. you can find the garage kit detail on ebay! both kit detail is 1:24scale.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Blue box garage kit have Tire Rack


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

They only thing missing from this work of art is a pin-up calander! 
Nice job. 

John


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

what fun bryan-great job- 

now you need to chose an oil company and get a few signs and logos up-and an appropriate shiftless mechaninc


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Here a new photos ICKYMAN Auto Repair.



























Yes.. It all CHEVY trucks LIKE A ROCK!!!!!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

NICE JOB! The signs make the building come to life!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bryan, love the name "Ickyman"


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks a bit like a shop 2 high school classmates bought. There was a photo in the paper of them standing by the sign that said, 

Under new mangement


----------

